# Море, солнце, последний шанс при болезни позвоночника



## s1lavol1 (20 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте. Мне 20 лет, пол мужской, рост 189 см, вес 75 кг где то. Свиду выгляжу здоровый , высокий, красивый. Но внутри. 
Извините , но после армии результаты , МРТ, снимки, заключения утеряны. И сейчас я не пошел к врачам после армии,так как это уже не к чему. 
За 1 год до армии у меня была протрузия дисков L5-S1 5 мм, распостраненный остеохондроз, ВСД, артроз, артрит суставов(точно не могли поставить диагноз,на снимках нормально, а жалобы подходили 
под описание болезни), плохо идет отток от головы, так как позвонок зажат, осанка сутулая(стараюсь прямо держать),плоскостопие,гемоглобин высокий, не помню всего. 
После армии все гораздо больше ухудшилось. Нагрузки, морозы..И теперь я одеваюсь как старый дед. И при этом находясь на морозе 10 минут окутанный весь я все равно 
мерзну. Ноги минус 100 градусов. И начинаются боли. В районе таза, коленных суставов, прошибает мороз, боли. 
Стопы, боли поясница, сидалишний нерв, с другой стороны в яичко правое отдает от холода боли нерв. Ноги мерзнут,горло мгновенно болит, сопли, 
это да все так. Но ноги то так как у меня за минуту на морозе , дома, где не мерзнут же. 
Тяжелое если подымаю сразу боли в пояснице, на ноги такое давление идет и боли, как будто слона поднял. Так же если не кому не жарко то мне оч жарко. 
Скованность суставов.По лестнице подымаюсь и как будто суставы сухие, 
как будто протираю их, скованность. Онемение ног, поясницы, таза, так же грудного отдела, шеи, головные боли и т.д.(это уже не по теме ,но к сведению)! 
Дальше продолжать не хочу, уже противно самому. И еще стал волнительный, потливость, ноги постоянно мокрые, от чего 
они еще сильнее мерзнут. Бывает я не боюсь ситуации, но ночинается от повышения тона разговора, малейшего волнения ноги трястись. Боли, немеют ноги, поясница. Бред 
какой то. Когда я сяду на карточки, у меня адские боли в коленях,я встать потом не могу. 
Вообщем чтобы отдать свое тело специалисту надо очень много денег, чтобы не мотаться по нашим поликлиникам беспонтовым. 
Мне и уколы назначали, массажи не разу не делал, уколы не к чему, считаю это просто снимет боль временно, а не чему не поможет. 
Я уже давно понял , что с позвоночником поможет только движение, не уколы, не мази, не операции, а именно правильное движение , то есть "физика"-физ.упражнения. 
Сейчас я собираюсь в мае или раньше уехать на черное море. На весь сезон. Я буду плавать, есть фрукты, турник . 
Так вот мне нужен совет как правильно все это сделать.Может быть посоветуете какие то крутые лекарства, не впустую, которые помогли бы организму, для сосудов 
нормализовать то что мой организм боится холода и жары. Нарушен вот этот температурный баланс организма. Кровь очень густая, что тоже плохо.Еще посоветуйте от 
нервов что то . Так это тоже я заметил важный фактор в неврологии. Спина , голова, ноги, желудок да все влияет. Только не колеса. Кстати бассейн меня очень 
успокаивал. Но надо что то сильнее. Обезболивающие не надо прекрасно с детсва справляюсь, но правда нервничаю от болей, что наверное даже хуже. 
Я верю в себя, удачу, но мне оч тяжело морально и физически, так как только что то начинаешь 
от этих болей хочется сдаться, просто потому что уже не во что не веришь. Мне лет 80 как будто. Врачи говорил хирург, кототрый весит кг 100, мне говоит 50 где то, 
у меня и то только щас начала спина болеть. А у тебя вообще хана. 
Но мне всего 20 лет, я хочу полноценно жить. Года 3 назад я вообще не знал этих болей, 
поэтому морально еще тяжелее. Это ходьба до армии по больницам, мед.комиммия в военкомате, веру вообще уничтожила, хотя бы я понял, что такое жить в России. 
Вообщем как на солнце правильно находиться,че поделать,все такое.


----------



## gudkov (29 Мар 2013)

Тут антипсихотики нужны))


----------



## s1lavol1 (5 Апр 2013)

хаха согласен)


----------



## Klauss (5 Апр 2013)

У меня с тобою схожая ситуация, правда, конечно не все так запущено, надеюсь...
По себе скажу что в организме все взаимосвязано, поэтому как я думаю, тут нужна физра, здоровый образ жизни и позитивное мышление, закаливание. Твоя да и моя основная проблема, видимо, в сосудах. С них и начни. 
Таблетки можна и не пить, пей капли))), есть же безвредные лекарства, на травках всяких, не стоит так уж категорично про лекарства.
А вообще в болезни наверное главное не зацикливаться на ней, пытаться жить полноценной жизнью, убрав из нее вредные привычки. ИМХО


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2013)

> ...хотя бы я понял, что такое жить в России.


 


> Вообщем как на солнце правильно находиться,че поделать,все такое.


 
Только в России, всему больному и никакому можно отдыхать себе на солнце.
Кстати, хочу к морю и на солнце, и буду я там всяко разно, без правил.


----------



## s1lavol1 (11 Апр 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только в России, всему больному и никакому можно отдыхать себе на солнце.
> Кстати, хочу к морю и на солнце, и буду я там всяко разно, без правил.



Т.е. просто отдыхать ни о чем не думать?)Работать то все равно надо и подымать организм без денег никак!)
Добавлено: Apr 11, 2013 5:41 PM


Klauss написал(а):


> У меня с тобою схожая ситуация, правда, конечно не все так запущено, надеюсь...
> По себе скажу что в организме все взаимосвязано, поэтому как я думаю, тут нужна физра, здоровый образ жизни и позитивное мышление, закаливание. Твоя да и моя основная проблема, видимо, в сосудах. С них и начни.
> Таблетки можна и не пить, пей капли))), есть же безвредные лекарства, на травках всяких, не стоит так уж категорично про лекарства.
> А вообще в болезни наверное главное не зацикливаться на ней, пытаться жить полноценной жизнью, убрав из нее вредные привычки. ИМХО



А че можно с сосудами сделать?Я готов!)


----------



## Klauss (12 Апр 2013)

s1lavol1 написал(а):


> судами сделать?Я готов!


Не курить, не бухать много, быть активным, закаливание (постепенно).
Можна попринимать эскузан (на травках, не вредный), трентал...
Если кровь густая то есть препараты ее разжижающие, их полно.
Ну и не психовать, стресс и депрессия - это плохо, научись относиться к жизни философски..


----------



## s1lavol1 (12 Апр 2013)

*Klauss*, Знал бы ты меня)Таких позитивных как я поискать надо. То что со мной сотворилось так не должно было быть..
Да кровь капец густая какая)Не курю, выпить думаю раз в месяц нужно даже!Эскузан ,трентал сам принимал?Хоть чуть помогает ?Я вот че то про ванночки слышал,но нигде в интернете не мог найти как правильно это делать.


----------



## Klauss (13 Апр 2013)

s1lavol1 написал(а):


> *Klauss*, Знал бы ты меня)Таких позитивных как я поискать надо. То что со мной сотворилось так не должно было быть..
> Да кровь капец густая какая)Не курю, выпить думаю раз в месяц нужно даже!Эскузан ,трентал сам принимал?Хоть чуть помогает ?Я вот че то про ванночки слышал,но нигде в интернете не мог найти как правильно это делать.


Принимал. Если оптимист это огромный плюс. 
Важно пить много жидкости. Не чай кофе а ВОДА. 1.5 литра минимум. Пробуй. Оптимизм тебя вытянет.


----------



## s1lavol1 (17 Апр 2013)

Klauss написал(а):


> Принимал. Если оптимист это огромный плюс.
> Важно пить много жидкости. Не чай кофе а ВОДА. 1.5 литра минимум. Пробуй. Оптимизм тебя вытянет.


Ок, Спс!)


----------



## АльбинаАрина (5 Июн 2013)

У меня подруга только прилетела из Израиля была в центре Imedical, приятнейшие впечатления привезла. Море позитива и нескончаем поток положительных эмоций. Она ездила туда со сколиозом, да и так отдохнуть. И отдохнуть получилось и сколиоз вылечили. Замечательные врачи  ей все понравилось. Не дай Бог конечно, но как что я уже знаю куда мне ехать с похожей проблемой.


----------

